# Erstellung einer BootCD mit ISOLINUX



## Dennis Wronka (14. April 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mal nachhorchen ob jemand von Euch schon mit ISOLINUX oder SYSLINUX rumgespielt hat?
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken ein paar CD-Images zu einer DVD zusammen zu fuegen und diese mit einem Bootmenue (zur Auswahl welche der CDs denn nun gebootet werden soll) auszustatten.
Was ich so bisher gesehen und gelesen habe scheint dies ja mit ISOLINUX machbar zu sein.

Erste Gehversuche waren leider wenig erfolgreich, daher dacht ich dass ich doch einfach mla Nachfrage (was irgendwie oft dazu fuehrt, dass ich die Loesung kurze Zeit spaeter selbst finde  ).

Ich wuerde mich freuen wenn hier jemand schon was Erfahrung mit gesammelt hat und mir ein paar Tipps geben koennte.


----------



## andy72 (15. April 2007)

habe schon mal damit rumgespielt, aber mehr als die Standardfunktionalität kam da nicht bei heraus  ...das erste Problem dabei war, dass ich schon mal zu blöd war, im LFS (6.0) eine bootbare floppy zu erstellen, um dieses Image in Syslinux zu integrieren. Dann kam das nächste, dass er das rootfs.gz nicht haben wollte,das initrd war auch Müll und denn die grosse Frage: Welche Treiber dürfen modular im Kernel sein, die mit initrd geladen werden sollen. Diese ganze Spielerei hat bald eine ganze Woche gedauert. Lerneffekt ist sogar gleich NULL, da das schon so lange zurückliegt, dass ich vergessen habe, wie das alles funktioniert


----------

